# Giant African Land Snail Green Poop



## Lottie04 (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi. One of my giant African land snails' poop is green and I am slightly concerned as it has never been green before. I also don't know what category this would come under


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Don’t they eat plants and vegetation??

Green would have been my go-to colour 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

